# Manuals



## 1mondo (Apr 19, 2016)

GOOD DAY
Does anyone know where to find both operators and parts manuals for my lathe? O found out that grizzly can send a production card, so I ordered one. Should be helpful info on there. I wonder if Grizzly might be the place to go to get manuals.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## Franko (Apr 19, 2016)

You didn't say, but I assume your lathe is a Grizzly. Grizzly has manual download links for almost every tool it sells on the item pages of it web site.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm guessing that his lathe is some sort of South Bend due to the name of the forum and the fact that he ordered a card from Grizzly.

If it is a South Bend then be advised that covers a whole lot of area.  The brand and the model number are pretty essential to finding the right manual.


----------



## 1mondo (Apr 19, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> I'm guessing that his lathe is some sort of South Bend due to the name of the forum and the fact that he ordered a card from Grizzly.
> 
> If it is a South Bend then be advised that covers a whole lot of area.  The brand and the model number are pretty essential to finding the right manual.



Sorry, the lathe is a South Bend which grizzly told me is a heavy 10. The catalog # is CL 187ZB and the serial # is 19124RKX. Hope that helps. Someone told me it might be a 1949 model. Don't know but when the card comes from Grizzly I will know more. Grizzly also told me that nothing was available from them as far as manuals, even nothing downloadable. Still searching!!
Thanks again
Ray


----------



## wlburton (Apr 19, 2016)

You can buy a reprint of the 1942 version of South Bend's "How To Run A Lathe" (the appropriate version for your lathe) on line for about $10.00.  Parts diagrams and a lot of other information for your specific lathe are readily available on this site and on the Yahoo South Bend Heavy 10 Group site.  It's amazing how much material is available.

Bill


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2016)

Ray,

When I get home I can look up the catalog number in old catalogs and provide that.

For other SouthBend manuals much is available here....450 manuals in that section (150 in Southbend Lathes)
You may need to increase your post count to access them.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/

Also check out "The SBL Workshop" here:
http://wswells.com/

....and Vintage Machinery, here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1617&tab=3
(in fact poke around all the tabs there to see lots of good stuff.)

-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 19, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Hello 1mondo: Welcome:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/
> 
> If you post the serial # (on the bed ways under the tail stock) some here will tell you the date of manufacture.
> ...


1mondo This is from a couple days ago:  You sent you Model and Serial# to my inbox somehow.

Hi Ray: I think you should be asking your questions in the forum.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/south-bend-knowledge-base.291/
And more specifically:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/finding-information-about-your-sb-lathe.44246/
RKX R= Heavy 10 inch (10R or 10L), K=Quick Change Gear (QCG), Friction Feed Apron, Underneath Motor Drive (UMD), X=Special


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Ray,

I have started digging thru the PDFs of some old catalogs.
Does it have change gears or does it have a quick-change gear box?

change gears:




quick change gear box (item 11):



-brino


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2016)

Okay I found the CL187ZB in the 1952 catalog.
See attached, page 21 (or 23 of 92).







-brino


----------



## old_dave (Apr 19, 2016)

Per _Serial Number Reference Book_, serial number 19124R would have been built in 1975, so it's relatively recent.  I'm pretty sure that by then  the D1-4" spindle nose was standard on these though threaded (and long taper) spindle noses were available as options. Errr, just checked, my SB literature has a gap between 1972 (when threaded spindle nose was standard) and 1977 (by which the cam-lock spindle nose was standard). Pictures would be nice!
David


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2016)

old_dave said:


> Per _Serial Number Reference Book_, serial number 19124R would have been built in 1975, so it's relatively recent.



Hi Dave,

I have never understood these serial numbers......I usually end up here:
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
but because that list starts over a few times I can never be sure when a particular serial number was built.

I also remember seeing a formula (with a logarithm, I believe) for calculating year of manufacture from serial number (or vise-versa?).

Please teach me! What is the definitive word on South Bend manufacture date vs. serial number?
What the heck is a "Serial Number Reference Book"? Does it have an ISBN number? Do you have a link to it?

EDIT: Is it this:
http://www.amazon.com/Reference-Met...&sr=8-1&keywords=Serial+Number+Reference+Book
or this:
http://www.mdna.org/resource-guides/machine-tool-reference-guide/


Thanks,
-brino


----------



## HMF (Apr 19, 2016)

Our downloads section has almost every SB manual and parts list there is!

We also have HTRAL in a few versions.


----------



## old_dave (Apr 20, 2016)

brino said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have never understood these serial numbers......I usually end up here:
> http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
> ...


Yes, those two sources you reference are the _Serial Number Reference Book_ of which I spoke. I got the 11th edition from MDNA in 1994 (when it was new) and at the time they also had some copies of the 10th edition so I got that too. Interesting that Amazon had, at least at one time,  the 7th edition. Later tomorrow I'll try to put together an answer about your questions about South Bend serial numbers based on these sources.
David


----------



## HMF (Apr 20, 2016)

Guys,

Don't forget to look in the South Bend Knowledge Base!

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/south-bend-knowledge-base.291/

The serial number information is right there also.


----------



## HMF (Apr 20, 2016)

We currently have 25 manuals:

Sort By: 




* South_Bend_Attachments.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, A moment ago
South_Bend_Attachments.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
A moment ago






* South_Bend_Attachments.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, 1 minute ago
South_Bend_Attachments.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
1 minute ago






* South_Bend_1966_Catalog.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, 2 minutes ago
South_Bend_1966_Catalog.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
2 minutes ago






* South_Bend_Workshop_Lathe_Catalog_15-Y.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, 4 minutes ago
South_Bend_Workshop_Lathe_Catalog_15-Y.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
4 minutes ago






* South_Bend_9_Lathe_.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, 7 minutes ago
South_Bend_9_Lathe_.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
7 minutes ago






* South_Bend_9_1950_Catalog.pdf 2016-04-20*
Nels, 8 minutes ago
South_Bend_9_1950_Catalog.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
8 minutes ago






* SB How To Run a Lathe 1966 27th Edition (56).pdf 2016-03-07*
wa5cab, Mar 7, 2016
SB How To Run a Lathe 1966 27th Edition (56).pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
25
Updated:
Mar 7, 2016






* SB How to Run a Lathe - 15th ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
SB How to Run a Lathe - 15th ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
15
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* SB How to Run a Lathe - 3rd ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
SB How to Run a Lathe - 3rd ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
6
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* SB Catalog 55 - May 1918.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
SB Catalog 55 - May 1918.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* C-161 Oiling Chart for 9 Inch Workshop Lathe Model A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
C-161 Oiling Chart for 9 Inch Workshop Lathe Model A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* Thread_Dial_Chart.pdf 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
Thread_Dial_Chart.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
19
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* SB Gearbox Single Tumbler 916A.pdf 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
SB Gearbox Single Tumbler 916A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* SB 9_10K_geartrain.jpg 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
SB 9_10K_geartrain.jpg
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* heavy10_1.JPG 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
heavy10_1.JPG
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* 10K-accuracy-test.pdf 2015-05-15*
Nels, May 15, 2015
10K-accuracy-test.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
May 15, 2015






* Apron_910c.pdf 2015-05-15*
Nels, May 15, 2015
Apron_910c.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
May 15, 2015






* SB Lathe 9 Model CL 670Z TM 9-3416-235-14 & P.pdf 2015-05-14*
Nels, May 14, 2015
SB Lathe 9 Model CL 670Z TM 9-3416-235-14 & P.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
May 14, 2015






* Southbend Fourteen Manual.pdf 2015-05-14*
Nels, May 14, 2015
Southbend Fourteen Manual.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
May 14, 2015






* 1913_htral.pdf 2015-05-14*
Nels, May 14, 2015
1913_htral.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
May 14, 2015






* SB Lathe Model CL 670Z Op, Org, DS & GS + Parts.pdf 2015-05-14*
Nels, May 14, 2015
SB Lathe 9 Model CL 670Z TM 9-3416-235-14 & P.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
May 14, 2015






* South Bend - Owners Manual - 8K 8x18 variable speed lathe - sb1001_m 2015-03-20*
brino, Mar 20, 2015
South Bend - Owners Manual - 8K 8x18 variable speed lathe - sb1001_m
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Mar 20, 2015






* First Year Lathe Work - How to build an 8 inch grinder 2015-03-19*
brino, Mar 19, 2015
First Year Lathe Work - How to build an 8 inch grinder
0 ratings
Downloads:
9
Updated:
Mar 19, 2015






* 1928 - New Model South Bend Brake Drum Lathe - Bulletin No 29 2015-03-19*
brino, Mar 19, 2015
South Bend Brake Drum Lathe
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Mar 19, 2015






* South Bend Lathe 9N Manual 2015-03-19*
Smithdoor, Mar 19, 2015
South Bend Manual
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Mar 19, 2015
Selected Downloads: 0


----------



## HMF (Apr 20, 2016)

We have 44 SB Bulletins:


Sort By: 




* Machine Shop Equipment - 2nd ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
Machine Shop Equipment - 2nd ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
18
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* How to Make an 8-inch Bench Lathe in the School Shop - 1920.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
How to Make an 8-inch Bench Lathe in the School Shop - 1920.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
12
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* Belt Splicing Instructions - Bulletin No 600.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
Belt Splicing Instructions - Bulletin No 600.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1954 - School Shop Planning and Specifications Manual.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1954 - School Shop Planning and Specifications Manual.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
11
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1953 - Manual del Tornero - 52nd Ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1953 - Manual del Tornero - 52nd Ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1947 - Curso Elementry de Instrucoes - Livro 30-P.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1947 - Curso Elementry de Instrucoes - Livro 30-P.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1941 - Manual do Torneiro - 38 Ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1941 - Manual do Torneiro - 38 Ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1940 - Manuel Pour l'Usage du Tour - 37 Ed.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1940 - Manuel Pour l'Usage du Tour - 37 Ed.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1939 - Farm Mechanics in the School - Bulletin No 31-A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1939 - Farm Mechanics in the School - Bulletin No 31-A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - What to Make on the Lathe - Bulletin No 34.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - What to Make on the Lathe - Bulletin No 34.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
30
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to True Brake Drums Bulletin No 4A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to True Brake Drums Bulletin No 4A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to True Armatures - Bulletin 2A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to True Armatures - Bulletin 2A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to Test and True Differentials - Bulletin 5-A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to Test and True Differentials - Bulletin 5-A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to Grind Valves - Bulletin 1A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to Grind Valves - Bulletin 1A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to Finish Pistons - Bulletin No 9.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to Finish Pistons - Bulletin No 9.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to Cut Screw Threads in the Lathe - Bulletin 36A.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to Cut Screw Threads in the Lathe - Bulletin 36A.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
8
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1936 - How to Bore Rebabbitted Connecting Rods - Bulletin 6-C.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1936 - How to Bore Rebabbitted Connecting Rods - Bulletin 6-C.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
5
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1935 - Repair Parts for South Bend Lathes - Bulletin 19-B.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1935 - Repair Parts for South Bend Lathes - Bulletin 19-B.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1935 - Interesting Installations of South Bend Lathes - Book 71.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1935 - Interesting Installations of South Bend Lathes - Book 71.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1933 - How to Test and True Differentials in the Auto Repair Shop - Bulletin No. 5.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1933 - How to Test and True Differentials in the Auto Repair Shop - Bulletin No. 5.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1933 - How to Make Bushings in the Auto Repair and Electrical Shop - Bulletin No. 7.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1933 - How to Make Bushings in the Auto Repair and Electrical Shop - Bulletin No. 7.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1932 - South Bend Lathes for Auto Service Shops - Circular No 36.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1932 - South Bend Lathes for Auto Service Shops - Circular No 36.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1932 - How to Grind Valves in the Auto Service Shop - Bulletin No. 1.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1932 - How to Grind Valves in the Auto Service Shop - Bulletin No. 1.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1931 - The Small General Shop - Bulletin No 50.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1931 - The Small General Shop - Bulletin No 50.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1931 - Latest Shop Practice - Bulletin No 30.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1931 - Latest Shop Practice - Bulletin No 30.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1930 - South Bend Hand Book No 33 for the Auto Mechanic.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1930 - South Bend Hand Book No 33 for the Auto Mechanic.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1929 - Auto Mechanics Service Book - No 66.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1929 - Auto Mechanics Service Book - No 66.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1929 - South Bend Hand Book No 33-C Showing Shop Kinks for the Auto Mechanic.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1929 - South Bend Hand Book No 33-C Showing Shop Kinks for the Auto Mechanic.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1928 - South Bend Machine Shop .pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1928 - South Bend Machine Shop .pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1928 - New Model South Bend Brake Drum Lathe - Bulletin No 29.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1928 - New Model South Bend Brake Drum Lathe - Bulletin No 29.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1925 - The South Bend Method for Refacing Valves in the Lathe - Bulletin No 86.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1925 - The South Bend Method for Refacing Valves in the Lathe - Bulletin No 86.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1925 - The South Bend Method for Reboring and Regrinding Cylinders in a Lathe - Bulletin No 89.pdf U 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1925 - The South Bend Method for Reboring and Regrinding Cylinders in a Lathe - Bulletin No 89.pdf U
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1925 - The Correct Way to Machine Oversize Pistons - Bulletin No 85.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
1925 - The Correct Way to Machine Oversize Pistons - Bulletin No 85.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* 1925 - South Bend Shop Methods for Electrical Service Stations - Bulletin No 87.pdf 2016-02-07*
Nels, Feb 7, 2016
87-1925 - South Bend Shop Methods for Electrical Service Stations
0 ratings
Downloads:
1
Updated:
Feb 7, 2016






* Belt Splicing Instructions - South Bend Bulletin 600 2015-12-12*
brino, Dec 12, 2015
Belt Splicing Instructions - South Bend Bulletin 600
0 ratings
Downloads:
4
Updated:
Dec 12, 2015






* SB Belt_Splicing_Instructions_Bulletin_No_5125.pdf 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
SB Belt_Splicing_Instructions_Bulletin_No_5125.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* SB Lubrication Chart 6503 for 10-13-16-16-24and10-13-16 Turret Lathes.pdf 2015-09-09*
Nels, Sep 8, 2015
SB Lubrication Chart 6503 for 10-13-16-16-24and10-13-16 Turret Lathes.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Sep 8, 2015






* SB Compound Rest Top Form 948C.pdf 2015-05-19*
Nels, May 19, 2015
SB Compound Rest Top Form 948C.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
May 19, 2015






* SB 9-10K Crossfeed Removal.jpg 2015-05-15*
Nels, May 15, 2015
crossfeed_removal-9-10k.jpg
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
May 15, 2015






* SB Lathe Tooling Dimensions_7324.pdf 2015-05-15*
Nels, May 15, 2015
SB Lathe Tooling Dimensions_7324.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
May 15, 2015






* South Bend Armature Repair_1933_No.2.pdf 2015-05-14*
Nels, May 14, 2015
South Bend Armature Repair_1933_No.2.pdf
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
May 14, 2015






* South Bend - Oiling the Lathe - bulletin H-2 2015-03-20*
brino, Mar 20, 2015
South Bend - Oiling the Lathe - bulletin H-2
0 ratings
Downloads:
0
Updated:
Mar 20, 2015






* South Bend - The Installation and Levelling of the Lathe - bulletin H-3 2015-03-20*
brino, Mar 20, 2015
South Bend - The Installation and Levelling of the Lathe - bulletin H-3
0 ratings
Downloads:
3
Updated:
Mar 20, 2015






* South Bend - Keep your lathe clean - bulletin H1 2015-03-20*
brino, Mar 20, 2015
South Bend - Keep your lathe clean - bulletin H1
0 ratings
Downloads:
2
Updated:
Mar 20, 2015
Selected Downloads: 0


----------



## 1mondo (Apr 20, 2016)

WOOPS!
Hey Brino the list of downloads was so long I never got to the bottom to send a reply and started a conversation with you! See you there?
Ray


----------



## HMF (Apr 20, 2016)

I want to make sure you guys know about all the references we have here.
Our library is quite comprehensive.


----------



## old_dave (Apr 20, 2016)

brino said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have never understood these serial numbers......I usually end up here:
> http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
> ...



Now I've spent some time on the wswells website, their new serial number data base: http://www.wswells.com/sn/sn_db.htm seems easier to follow than the old one (which is where your link leads). Between wswells and my 10th edition of _Serial Number Reference Book for Metalworking Machinery_ (1988), here's what it looks like. South Bend started assigning serial numbers in 1910, (per wswells). They used a single serial number series for all their lathes until 1947. In 1947 each catalogue size got its own serial number series, the first letter after the serial number designating the catalogue size. It was "N" for the 9 inch, "R" for the 10 inch, "T" for the 13 inch, "F" for the 14 1/2 inch and "H" for the 16 inch (including the 16/24). And there may be additional letters following designating additional features on a particular machine. According to SNRB the 10K ("Light 10") came out in 1952; its letter was"K". Going in to the 1970's and 80's additional models were introduced. Some of these were built in South Bend, others in Europe and Asian countries (Taiwan and Korea). I'm going to leave these out to keep things simple. SNRB does mention that for the 7 inch South Bend shaper, the second and third digits in the serial number indicate the year built. There are some discrepancies between SNRB and the wswells website. 
David


----------



## brino (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks @old_dave !

I also poked around a bit and looked at the link given by Nels above in post #14.
It led to an excel spreadsheet here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/finding-information-about-your-sb-lathe.44246/

Somebody went to a lot of trouble building that!
On the "Main" tab if I put @1mondo's serial number in to the "post-1947 Heavy 10" field at cell "H31" it shows:




...and the file "-catno.pdf" at the same link shows that the "CL" means a threaded spindle nose.

-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 20, 2016)

Nels said:


> Guys,
> 
> Don't forget to look in the South Bend Knowledge Base!
> 
> ...



We did not forget! (post #7)


----------



## lugnard (Apr 20, 2016)

Well I did!!! Forget that is. Thanks Nels!!!!

Harry


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 21, 2016)

As a promising SB newbie, I can say the manuals listed above are fantastic references.

I do have one small recommendation.   at some point, is it possible to edit the titles to show the year the various manuals were first published?  Maybe put the year in (parenthesis).  This would greatly assist in quickly determining how relevant the manual might to various years of machine manufacture - particularly when trying to research early machines.

Thanks much!

Glenn


----------



## 1mondo (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone
Well it seems that I am getting somewhere! I have a brandy new How to operate a lathe manual ordered and on it's way. Now I came up with another question, has anyone ever switched out the 3 phase motor on their Hvy 10 for a single phase motor. I am rebuilding a Bridgeport J-head mill and found a change over motor kit which will relieve a lot of misery with the power supply in my shop. I have time as I am going to finish the mill before I tackle the lathe! So happy chips everyone!!!
Ray


----------



## 1mondo (Apr 24, 2016)

old_dave said:


> Per _Serial Number Reference Book_, serial number 19124R would have been built in 1975, so it's relatively recent.  I'm pretty sure that by then  the D1-4" spindle nose was standard on these though threaded (and long taper) spindle noses were available as options. Errr, just checked, my SB literature has a gap between 1972 (when threaded spindle nose was standard) and 1977 (by which the cam-lock spindle nose was standard). Pictures would be nice!
> David


Hey Dave
Sorry for not getting back sooner! My S.B. heavy 10 has a threaded spindle. I parked my "new to me" Bridgeport and my"new to me" Lathe too close together and I keep getting pulled from working on one to working on the other!! I may have to build a partition between them!! The lathe was delivered to its original owner in 1973
Ray


----------



## old_dave (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you for this follow-up. Hmmmm, 1973 vs. 1975... I've heard that errors do occur in the _Serial Number Reference Book_.  I think the most certainty of the build date of a South Bend would come from getting a copy of the original"serial card". Incidentally, according to my literature, after the cam lock spindle nose became standard, both the threaded and the long taper spindle noses were available as options. 
David


----------

